# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  السلطان "جلال الدين أكبر" الزنديق ... عليه من الله ما يستحق (هاااااام) !!

## السلطان بايزيد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  

تزامنا مع تلك الحملة الإعلامية الشرسة على التاريخ الإسلامى , نفاجأ بحملة إعلامية خبيثة لتلميع وتزيين صورة واحد من أسوأ وأخبث حكام المسلمين !!  

فى أحد القنوات "العربية" يذيعون فيلم او مسلسل هندى مترجم الى العربية يحكى فيها عن سيرة السلطان جلال الدين محمد أكبر - عليه من الله ما يستحق !!!  

وهذا الفيلم لاقى إعجاب النصارى والهندوس فى شبه القارة الهندية بل وفى العالم كله !!!  

المسجد الجامع بدهلى بالهند .. بناه السلطان شاه جَهَان  

والسؤال هنا , لماذا يكلف المشركين أنفسهم الملايين لإظهار ونشر سيرة السلطان جلال الدين أكبر !! 

وكلنا يعلم مدى البغض الشديد الذى يكنّه الهندوس والنصارى للمسلمين فى الهند !!!  

للأسف الشديد الكثير من شبابنا "الغافلين" عن تاريخهم انخدعوا بتلك المؤثرات وتلك الدعاية الشيطانية وانبهروا بشحصية هذا الزنيديق المسمى زورا وبهتانا "جلال الدين محمد أكبر" !!  
وأنا هنا اليوم استعرض نبذه بسيطة عن هذا الخبيث , ونرى فى النهاية ان كان يستحق الافتخار به أم لا !!!  

نبدأ باسم الله وبه الثقة وعليه التكلان :  
الهند من أكبر الممالك الاسلامية فى التاريخ الاسلامى , بل لكم ان تعلموا ان المسلمين حكموا الهند مايزيد عن 1000 عام !!!  

حكم المسلمون الهند أكثر من 1000 عام !! 

وظهر فى الهند الكثير من العلماء الربانيين والدعاة الصادقين , ومازالت الهند تنجب لنا أمثالهم الى يوم الناس هذا !!!  
فتح الهند ظل حلم يراود الخلفاء وحكام المسلمين منذ القرون الأولى للإسلام . 
ففى عهد الدولة الأموية كانت أولى الحملات الناجحة والهامة فى تاريخ الهند , وكان من أشهر تلك الحملات العسكرية , حملة القائد المسلم الفذ "محمد بن القاسم" رحمه الله ...  
والتى استطاع ان يفتح بلاد السند "باكستان حاليا " ونشر الإسلام في ربوعها وهزم ملوك الهند فى الشمال وأقام للإسلام دولة فى تلك البلاد !!  
لكم ان تعلموا ان "محمد بن القاسم" وقتها كان عمره 17 عاماً !!! , اى انه كان فى عمر شاب فى الثانوية العامة الآن !!!!!!! 
الله أكبر  

المهم , وتتوالى الحملات العسكرية والفتوحات الإسلامية بعد ذلك وكان من أعظم تلك الحملات ايضا هى الحملات العسكرية التى شنّها أعظم سلاطين الإسلام فى عصره , الرجل الذى أثنى عليه العلماء الربانيين أمثال ابن تيمية والحافظ بن كثير والذهبى و...الخ  

إنه يمين الدولة وأمين الملة محمود بن سبكتكين , المشهور بـ "محمود الغزنوى" نسبة لمدينة غزنة بأفغانستان (راجع موضوعنا : _محمود بن سبكتكين ... أعظم سلاطين الإسلام_)  

استطاع محمود الغزنوى - رحمه الله - ان يفتح شمال الهند ويهزم ملوكها وأقام السنة وقمع البدعة والروافض وكانت مملكته من أحسن ممالك بنى جنسه وكانت السنة فى دولته ظاهرة والبدعة مقموعة , ودخل "ملايين" من المنبوذين الهنود فى الإسلام ولله الحمد والمنة  

ثم توالت على الهند ممالك عديدة ( الغزنويون , الغوريون , الخِلْجِيون, المماليك ....الخ )  

مأذنة "قطب منار" الشهيرة بالهند ... بناها السلطان قطب الدين ابان حكم المماليك ارتفاعها 72م !! 

وكان من ضمن تلك الممالك الاسلامية , دولة المغول الإسلامية فى الهند  
أسس "ظهير الدين بابر" - رحمه الله - وكان من نسل "تيمورلنك" دولة المغول الاسلامية فى الهند ودخل "دهلى*" عام 1526 م واستطاع ان يبسط نفوذه فى كافة الممالك والدويلات الاسلامية ووحدها وصنع منها دولة اسلامية قوية جدا وهى دولة المغول الاسلامية  

أحد حصون المسلمين فى الهند ابان دولة المغول الاسلامية !! 
توفى ظهير الدين بابر وجاء بعده ابنه "نصير الدين همايون" عام 1531م ولم يكن له أعمال مميزة , غير انه حفظ ارث ابيه وحصن الدولة الاسلامية فى الهند , ثم جاء من بعده ابنه وصاحبنا "جلال الدين أكبر"  







جلال الدين محمد أكبر ( 1556م - 1605م) :  
كان جلال الدين أكبر عمره 13 سنة حين وفاة أبيه "همايون" , واستطاع قائد الجيوش الاسلامية "بيرم خان" - رحمه الله - ان يحفظ الدولة الاسلامية حتى يكبر "جلال الدين محمد " ويباشر الحكم بنفسه .

فى بداية الأمر أظهر جلال الدين أكبر تمسكه بالاسلام وإقامة السنة والتودد الى العلماء وطلبة العلم , ولكن عندما مرت السنين بدأ جلال الدين أكبر يخضع تحت تأثير الروافض والنصارى والهندوس وحدث فى أرض الهند أمور لم تحدث من قبل قط , فاتى بذلك أمر لم يأت به الأولون ولا الآخرون !!!!! 
اخترع جلال الدين أكبر دينا جديدا وسمّاه "الدين الالهى " جمع فيه بين الهندوسية والإسلام والنصرانية , وأرغم الناس على اعتناق هذا الدين  
واقام جلال الدين أكبر علاقات صداقة مع الهندوس والنصارى وتزوج منهم وأعلى مراتبهم  
وانغمس جلال الدين أكبر فى الشهوات والملذات حتى انه كان يفعل الفاحشة وخدمه يعزفون الموسيقى من خلفه واحيانا يكون مع جلساؤه ويفعل هذا !!!!  
وانتشرت البدع بطريقة كبيرة , واندثرت السنة - ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله - وظهر فى الهند علماء ربانيون يدفعون هذا الشر المستطير عن الأمة , ولكن كان مصيرهم إمّا النفى او القتل !!  

وانتشر الرفض والتشيع تحت عباءة الصوفية التى زاد ضلالها أيام جلال الدين أكبر !!  
ولم يكتفى الخبيث بهذا , بل أعلى مراتب الهندوس والنصارى على حساب المسلمين وأسقط عنهم الجزية !!! 
وحقيقة مساوىء هذا الخبيث - عليه من الله ما يستحق - كثيرة جدا جدا وكانت أيامه وبالا على الإسلام فى الهند  
والآن وبعد كل هذا , عرفنا لماذا يفرح النصارى والهندوس بسيرة هذا الرجل لأنه الذى ضيع الإسلام فى الهند !!!  
وللأسف الشديد , هل هذه سيرة رجل يفتخر به شبابنا !!!  
هلك جلال الدين أكبر عام 1605م بعد ان أفسد عقائد المسلمين فى الهند واناّ لله واناّ اليه راجعون  


ولكن أبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون  
من يتخيل ان يأتى من نسل هذا الخبيث رجل , من أطهر الناس قلبا وأكثرهم خشية وأتمهم وأشدهم تمسكا بالكتاب والسنة !!  
إنه السلطان ابو المظفر محى الدين محمد اورانك زيب عالمكير - رضى الله عنه , الذى وضعه المؤرخون فى منزلة عمر بن عبد العزيز - رضى الله عنه : راجع موضوعنا : _اورانك زيب عالمكير ... سادس الخلفاء الراشدين_ 

آسف على الإطالة  

وإنما استفزنى تلك الدعاية لسيرة هذا الخبيث جلال الدين أكبر فأردت ان أوضح نبذة بسيطة عن حياة اهذا الرجل حتى لا ينخدع إخواننا ان شاء الله  
والله من وراء القصد  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
---------------- 

* : للعلم استطاع الانجليز والهندوس ان يغيروا اسم عاصمة المسلمين فى الهند من "دهلى" الى "دلهى"  
اسمها الصحيح "دهلى" فإليها يُنسب "شاه ولى الله الدهلوى" رحمه الله وغيره

----------


## خلوصي

بارك الله فيكم أخي العزيز

----------


## السلطان بايزيد

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الخلوصى وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

بارك الله فيك هنا سيرة البطل المجاهد المسلم اورانج زَيب عالم قير  قصة يرويها الشيخ باسلوبه الجذاب عن سيرة ملك الهند، صاحب السيرة العظيمة الذي اغفله التاريخ  وفيها ايضا بعض الكلام عن الزنديق الذي ذكرت 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...esson_id=40646

----------


## السلطان بايزيد

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب أبو عبد الله عمر 

وأنا أنصح الإخوة بمتابعة دروس الشيخ الفاضل الدكتور محمد بن موسى الشريف 

وأنصحهم بقراءة التاريخ الاسلامى عامةً

----------


## عالمة المستقبل

بارك الله فيكم وأنار الله بصيرتكم, على هذا التوضيح....

----------


## أبو فهد السمراني

جزاك الله خيرا أخي السلطان

----------


## حسين بن حيدر

على رغم ما ذكرت عن هذا الزنديق ، فإن عصره كان من أعظم العصور الإسلامية في الهند - والله يؤيد دينه حتى بالفاسق الفاجر - وكانت الهند تذخر بالعلماء العظام ، وان قد حاول أن يوجد لدولته شعبا مدجناً له دين واحد ولغة واحدة ، فلفق ديناً من جميع أديان الهند الكبرى ، وهو دين السيخ/السك ..
دربار أكبري ، أو في عصر السلطان أكبر أو في بلاط السلطان أكبر هو عنوان كتاب عظيم لشمس العلماء محمد حسين ، يؤرخ للهند في عصر السلطان أكبر ، الكتاب مهم جداً للمؤرخ المسلم ، وقد طبع مراراً بالأردية ، فمن له ليترجمه للعربية؟
#####

----------


## فوزى محمد أمين ملطان

بارك الله فيك على الإفادة

----------


## ابن الرومية

بارك الله فيك سيدي السلطان  :Smile: : 
و في نفس سياق البحث و بكلام اوسع   يأتي هذا المقال عن الامبراطور و الفيلم للباحث أسامة شحادة من  الأردن
http://osamash.maktoobblog.com/
حقيقة الإمبراطور محمد جلال الدين أكبر ، بطل فيلم “جودا أكبر”
أسامة شحادة - الغد الأردنية 24/4/2009

أحدث فيلم "جودا أكبر" ضجة كبيرة قبل عرضه في الهند فقد قامت مجموعات هندوسية بمهاجمة ملصقات الفيلم مما حدا بالسلطات بمنع عرضه في بعض المدن الهندية، أما في البلاد العربية فقد لقي ترحيباً حاراً، مما حدا ببعض القنوات لدبلجته بالعربية ليكون أول فيلم هندي مدبلج!! وتقدر بعض التقارير أن هناك  6000رابط باللغة العربية في شبكة الإنترنت تتحدث عن الفيلم ونجاحاته.
ورغم أن وكالة رويترز نقلت "عن العاملين في فيلم (جودا-أكبر) إنهم يريدون أن يظهروا كيف نجح الحبيبان في تحطيم الحواجز الثقافية والدينية".!! إلا أن غالب الآراء المدونة في الإنترنت تمدح الفيلم على اعتبار أنه يعطي صورة جميلة للإمبراطور المسلم من خلال احترام زوجته الهندوسية، وقد غاب عن هؤلاء أن هذا الإمبراطور لم يحترم دينه أصلاً بزواجه من غير مسلمة أو كتابية!! وهذا من مظاهر ضعف التفكير والتحليل التي يعاني منها مسلمو العصر بفضل التعليم والتربية العلمانية التي تصب عليهم صباح مساء.
لقد تم التركيز على الجانب العاطفي فقط المتمثل بقصة الحب والغرام بين مسلم وهندوسية، لتمرير عدد من الأفكار تحت دعوى التسامح والانفتاح والعدل، الذي يطول فقط الهندوس، بينما المسلمون في الفيلم هم الذين يقدمون التنازلات الدينية تجاه الهندوس كما أن كل النقائص والخيانات لا تصدر إلا من المسلمين، بل حتى حالة الخيانة الهندوسية الوحيدة يتم التوبة منها وإفشاء سرها كما أن العم الهندوسي المغتصب للحكم يعتذر من ابن أخيه على فراش الموت!!
ولما كانت قصة الفيلم مختارة بعناية ودقة ودهاء لتمرير مفاهيم وأفكار محددة، وتم التغاضي كلياً عن حقيقة موقف وتاريخ بطل الفيلم محمد جلال أكبر رغبت بتقديم الجانب الغائب من شخصية "أكبر" في الفيلم.
لقد عرفت الهند على يد أكبر هذا عقيدة منحرفة قدمت من إيران تسمى " العقيدة الألفية"  تقوم على أن صلاحية الإسلام تستمر لمدة ألف عام فقط من هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبعدها تظهر شريعة جديدة للبشر، ومخترع هذه العقيدة الباطلة هو محمود بسيخواني (توفي سنة 832هـ) مؤسس الفرقة النقطوية في منطقة كيلان الإيرانية، والذي نقل هذه العقيدة النقطوية المنحرفة للهند: عبد القادر بن ملوك شاه البدايونى، واقتنع بها أبو الفضل بن المبارك الناكورى أحد علماء السوء والضلالة وأحد المقربين من الإمبراطور جلال الدين أكبر، والذي زين لأكبر إظهار دين جديد يكون أكبر هو مؤسسه وصاحبه!!
وبعد اقتناع أكبر بانتهاء صلاحية الإسلام أصدر له شيخ السوء مبارك الناكورى والد أبي الفضل وثيقة عصمة من الزلل والخطأ وانه قد بلغ مرتبة الاجتهاد المطلق فليس بحاجة لرأي العلماء وأنه مستغنٍ عنهم!!
وبعد ذلك تبلور الدين الجديد باسم "الدين الإلهي أو الأكبري" والذي يقوم على الأسس التالية:
-   عقيدة وحدة الوجود التي لا تميز بين خالق ومخلوق، وأن الوجود هو حقيقة واحدة فقط، فالإنسان والحيوان والجماد والنبات والله شيء واحد _تعالى الله عز وجل عن ذلك _، وهي عقيدة منتشرة بين متصوفة الهند مسلمين وغير مسلمين واشتهر بها ابن عربي.
-   وحدة الأديان، - وهي نتيجة لازمة لعقيدة وحدة الوجود- فكل الأديان عند جلال الدين أكبر هي دين واحد، ولا يخفى على العاقل بطلان هذه الفكرة فكيف يمكن جعل الشيء ونقيضه صواباً!!
-   لما قام هذا الدين على جمع أديان الهند التي تعترف بإله، جعل شعار دينه "لا إله إلا الله أكبر خليفة الله" فحذف الاعتراف برسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الخلاف بين الأديان متعلق بالرسالة بنظره، وهو في كل هذا يسعى لجمع أهل الهند سياسياً تحت حكمه، ودينياً تحت دينه الجديد!!
أما على صعيد الشعائر والعبادات، فقد أمر الجميع بالسجود له كلما دخلوا عليه، وأمر بعبادة الشمس والنار أربع مرات في اليوم، لأنه كان يعتقد أن الشمس هي المتصرفة في الكون، وواضح تأثره هنا بالزرادشتية.
وقام أكبر بإسقاط فرائض الإسلام كلها، ومنع أداء الصلوات الخمس في قصره، وهدم بعض المساجد وحولها لمعابد هندوسية، ومنع صيام شهر رمضان. وأصدر مرسوماً بإلغاء الزكاة، ومنع الناس من الذهاب للحج!! وبَدّل تحية الإسلام (السلام عليكم) إلى "الله أكبر" وجعل الرد: "جل جلاله" في تلميح لألوهية جلال أكبر.
وأكرم أكبر الخنزير وبنى بيتا للخنازير في قصره ليراها كل صباح!! كما قدس البقرة ومنع من ذبحها بتأثير زوجته جودا ومستشاريه الهندوس، وقد لبس زنارهم ووضع "القشقة" وهي النقطة الملونة على جبينه، وحين ماتت أمه أقام مأتمها على طريقة الهندوس!!
كما منع تدريس العربية وأغلق الكثير من المدارس والجامعات الإسلامية.
وبسبب هذا الدين الجديد عاش المسلمون في محنة شديدة، لم تزل لليوم آثارها ظاهرة من انتشار كثير من العقائد الفاسدة بينهم وضياع هيبتهم ومجدهم، واندثار كثير من مدارسهم وجامعاتهم.
وقد كان دينه الجديد القائم على مزج الأديان معاً سبباً لظهور النفوذ البريطاني في الهند وسيطرة شركة الهند الشرقية التي تأسست زمنه على مقدرات الهند وممالكها الإسلامية، حتى تم تغيير عاصمة الهند من دهلي التي ينتسب لها كثير من علماء المسلمين باسم الدهلوى إلى دلهي.
هذه نبذة في غاية الاختصار عن الحقيقة المغيبة لبطل فيلم "جودا أكبر" ، فهل نعي حقيقة ما يراد لنا أن نشاهده، ولمصلحة أي أجندة تصرف 10 ملايين دولار هي قيمة إنتاج الفيلم؟؟

----------


## محمد المناوى

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب السلطان بايزيد ووفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## السيد محمد حسن

جزاكم الله خيرا
منشوراتك جميلة وخفيفة لكن نطلب منك فضلا أن تدعمها بالمصادر فهذا أفضل

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لكن نطلب منك فضلا أن تدعمها بالمصادر فهذا أفضل


أحسنت ، بارك الله فيك.

----------


## خالد بن قاسم

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## عمر رأفت

عاصمة المسلمين فى الهند كانت تسمى (أغربا)
و تغير اسمها بفعل الانجليز إلى (أكرا) أو (أجرا آباد) !!!
و مازالت معروفة بهذا الاسم الأخيرإلى يومنا هذا !

و الهنود يقدسون تاريخ الهند ، حتى لو كان من بناه على غير ملتهم !!!
أما عن خروج المسلمين أو انتهاء مملكتهم فى الهند ، فلم يفعله الهنود ، بل الانجليز
و الذين كانوا يرسلون رجالا منهم (بزى السيخ) يقتلون المسلمين و الهنادكة أيضا، ليزرعون الفتن ، و قد نجحوا فى هذا بالفعل ، لا سيما و الهند مرتع خصب لكل أنواع التطرف و العصبيات العرقية !!!
و استمرت الخلافات الداخلية بين الطوائف الهندية ، حتى تمكن غاندى (الهندوكى) من تهدئة الوضع إعتمادا على التعداد الهائل لسكان الهند ، و كان يجيد التعامل مع كل الطوائف كل حسب دينه !!!
فعادت دولة الاسلام الى باكستان ، و زالت من الهند ، و بقى النزاع على كشمير بين الدولتين الى اليوم !

----------


## زهير آل بوزيد

> فعادت دولة الاسلام الى باكستان ، و زالت من الهند ، و بقى النزاع على كشمير بين الدولتين الى اليوم !


و بنغلادش

----------

